# testing pic size for comp using flick.i think iv sorted it?



## macro junkie (Nov 16, 2007)

well looks like i sorted it..i had the re size feature on..DOH!,,any way heres a full size pic..now i can enter the comp..


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 16, 2007)

Could you take some for Me? :blink:


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 17, 2007)

hibiscusmile said:


> Could you take some for Me? :blink:


what do u mean?


----------



## asdsdf (Nov 17, 2007)

She means you take very good pictures.


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 17, 2007)

dam it see the pic isnt full size..###### is going on.? it says click to veiw full size..u click on it and its not ful size...????

hmmm wonder if this will work - http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2402/203795...b3ef9db61_o.jpg


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 17, 2007)

nope still not full size.this sucks.


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 17, 2007)

testing pic size - sighhhh


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 17, 2007)

ok i sorted it..when u click on the pic u have to click on it again when your viewing it to get full size


----------



## Manti-Rich (Nov 17, 2007)

hibiscusmile said:


> Could you take some for Me? :blink:


Macro Junkie: Nice pic. What is the subject species? What are you using for camera and lens? I am interested in taking macros of my Mantids, but I need a suggestion as to what to buy. I have now only a Samsung 5 MP point and shoot without the macro attachments.

Thanks,

Rich


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 17, 2007)

Manti-Rich said:


> Macro Junkie: Nice pic. What is the subject species? What are you using for camera and lens? I am interested in taking macros of my Mantids, but I need a suggestion as to what to buy. I have now only a Samsung 5 MP point and shoot without the macro attachments. Thanks,
> 
> Rich


to get pics like me your need

canon 400 d - mpe-65 - mr 14ex or mt-24ex

the set up isnt cheape but its the best u can get so its worth every penny..this set up cost me 400£ for slr - 500£ for lens - 400£ for flash....i think u must rember,..this mpe-65 does 1:1 min,,so u wont be abel to take full body shots of say a giant asain mantis..your still need 60mm or 100mm macro lens.i know i know.this ###### aint cheape..but its worth every penny...why?cause its the best there is..  read this http://www.vividlight.com/articles/2914.htm

the subject was locust..my dad bought then by mistake..and my mantis wont eat them so im stuck with 10 locust..lol.


----------



## ThorEH (Nov 17, 2007)

What you need if you don't want to buy into a system dSLR is a superzoom camera, as i.e the Canon Powershot S5 iS which has a remarkably good macrofunction. That is the "cheap" option.

But if you're ready to spend the cash, you'll need to buy a dSLR, i.e Nikon D80 (retails at about 1200$ including the 18-135mm kitlens), then you will need a dedicated macrolens, such as the Sigma 105mm (this retails at 400$), then you'll need a flash, a good alternative is then the Nikon SB-600 (retails at 180$) and and a small softbox, so that you don't get to harsh light and shadowson your subjects (20$)

Linkt to the gear to get starter, to take both headshots and portraits of you mantids :

Sigma EX 105mm f/2.8 Macro

Nikon SB-600

Lumiquest Mini Softbox

Nikon D80 w/ 18-135mm lens

This is nearly the same gear as I use in my pics SEEN HERE

Junkies gear is great to, but it's not versatile enough, his 5:1 macrolens can only go bak to 1:1 - and that doesn't get you the ability to shoot body pictures on a mantis. With the Sigma 105mm you'll get a good working distance to you subjct (the longer the focallength (mm) the farther away from the object you can stay and get 1:1 magnification), this is great as you don't have to get so close to your mantids and unnecesesary stress them ut with sticking a large camera upp their ######  

Hope this was helpfull - feel fre to contact me on MSN or PM if something was unclear (msn adress ; karmoyrovfisk[at]hotmail.com )


----------



## ThorEH (Nov 17, 2007)

> the set up isnt cheape but its the best u can get so its worth every penny..


we'll you may get better camerabodies though, way better


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 17, 2007)

ThorEH said:


> we'll you may get better camerabodies though, way better


very true..but the pics wont be any better..  your be able to get bigger prints if u get more pix..a guy has one of the best canons on the market at canon forum..he also has mpe-65 and mt-42 ex and our pics look the same..i plan on getting a better one soon but canon 400D will sort u out fine.


----------



## ThorEH (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh yes, you're pics will get better (if you the photographer up to it) !! Don't even try to go there  

Don't look yourself blind on the pixels! A good photographer will take much better pics with a 6mpx camera then a poor one with the best camera in the world

A camera is about more than resolution.. the thing with i.e the fullframe 5D is that it got so much more dynamic range in the colors - there is a reason they're much more expencive  

Take a look at Igor Siwanowicz's pics, you can see the difference in them after he changed to a Canon 5D, and he took rather "ok" pics to begin with  

btw, he's perhaps the best macro/insectphotographer in the world, and only uses a 100mm macrolens


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 17, 2007)

ThorEH said:


> Take a look at Igor Siwanowicz's pics, you can see the difference in them after he changed to a Canon 5D, and he took rather "ok" pics to begin with


yer i have his gallery saved..hes very good at what he does.one of the best.iv only been shooting insects 1 year,,i hope to be as good as him one day.


----------



## Manti-Rich (Nov 17, 2007)

macro junkie said:


> to get pics like me your needcanon 400 d - mpe-65 - mr 14ex or mt-24ex
> 
> the set up isnt cheape but its the best u can get so its worth every penny..this set up cost me 400£ for slr - 500£ for lens - 400£ for flash....i think u must rember,..this mpe-65 does 1:1 min,,so u wont be abel to take full body shots of say a giant asain mantis..your still need 60mm or 100mm macro lens.i know i know.this ###### aint cheape..but its worth every penny...why?cause its the best there is..  read this http://www.vividlight.com/articles/2914.htm
> 
> the subject was locust..my dad bought then by mistake..and my mantis wont eat them so im stuck with 10 locust..lol.


Thanks Macro Junkie for putting it all out there for me to see (list of gear, etc). This helos a lot.

Rich


----------



## Manti-Rich (Nov 17, 2007)

ThorEH said:


> Oh yes, you're pics will get better (if you the photographer up to it) !! Don't even try to go there  Don't look yourself blind on the pixels! A good photographer will take much better pics with a 6mpx camera then a poor one with the best camera in the world
> 
> A camera is about more than resolution.. the thing with i.e the fullframe 5D is that it got so much more dynamic range in the colors - there is a reason they're much more expencive
> 
> ...


Thanks, Thor M for your comments, suggestions, and links. This all helps a lot and I am so glad that there is so much sharing in this forum , rather than hording information like we are in a giant competition.

Yours truly,

Manti-Rich


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 17, 2007)

Manti-Rich said:


> Thanks, Thor M for your comments, suggestions, and links. This all helps a lot and I am so glad that there is so much sharing in this forum , rather than hording information like we are in a giant competition. Yours truly,
> 
> Manti-Rich


go here to learn every thing u need about macro - http://photography-on-the.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=38


----------

